# رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس



## boka manshy (5 أغسطس 2012)

[/UR]


----------



## boka manshy (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العــــــــــــــيد


----------



## boka manshy (28 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

النعمه زواله
تخيل لو شحيح الماي تخيلنا بدون أمطار
تخيل لو تجف الأرض بهالدنيا وشاللي صار
عطانا ربنا نعمه وعلينا نشكر أفضاله
وإذا احنا ما حفظناها ترى هالنعمه زواله
إذا إنته غني وظامي وماشي وحدك بصحرا
شيفيدك وقتها مالك تبادل مالك بقطره


----------



## boka manshy (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

الحــمــد للــــه


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"بينا أيوب يغتسل عرياناً، فخر عليه جراد من ذهب فجعل أيوب يحتثي في ثوبه، فناداه ربه: ألم اكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟ قال: بلى، وعزتك، ولكن لا غنى بي عن بركتك".


----------



## boka manshy (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد". أخرجه مسلم


----------



## boka manshy (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بــكــــــــــره


----------



## boka manshy (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (5 يناير 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (15 يناير 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد


----------



## boka manshy (31 يناير 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز وجل فيها


----------



## boka manshy (20 فبراير 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ


----------



## boka manshy (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (12 مارس 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (24 مارس 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا اغْفِر لي وَلِوَالِديَ وَلِلمُؤمِنِينَ يَومَ يَقُومُ الحِسَابُ


----------



## boka manshy (1 أبريل 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (10 أبريل 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ


----------



## boka manshy (18 أبريل 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (27 أبريل 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (13 مايو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك


----------



## boka manshy (21 مايو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا اغْفِر لي وَلِوَالِديَ وَلِلمُؤمِنِينَ يَومَ يَقُومُ الحِسَابُ


----------



## boka manshy (5 يونيو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (15 يونيو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أحبه فيك فاحببه وأرضى عنه وأعطه حتى ترضى وأدخله جنتك آمين


----------



## boka manshy (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (2 يوليو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (14 يوليو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

ربي اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الرحيم


----------



## boka manshy (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (3 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع


----------



## boka manshy (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك


----------



## boka manshy (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،وأن محمد اًعبدُه ورسوله،اللهم اجعلني من التوابين،واجعلني من المتطهرين


----------



## boka manshy (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء".


----------



## boka manshy (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"قال الله تعالى: احب ما تعبدني به عبدي إلي النصح لي".


----------



## boka manshy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"قال الله تعالى: كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به".


----------



## boka manshy (9 يناير 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

{ لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين }


----------



## boka manshy (25 يناير 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله: (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)


----------



## boka manshy (6 فبراير 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

(إنما النساء شقائق الرجال، ما أكرمهن إلا كريم، وما أهانهن إلا لئيم)


----------



## boka manshy (17 فبراير 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت.


----------



## boka manshy (26 فبراير 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله: (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)


----------



## boka manshy (9 مارس 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

((رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهو قولي))


----------



## boka manshy (24 مارس 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (3 أبريل 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (15 أبريل 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

- رب أنزلنى منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا .


----------



## boka manshy (27 أبريل 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (10 مايو 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (19 مايو 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (1 يونيو 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (11 يونيو 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (21 يونيو 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (6 يوليو 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (19 يوليو 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (3 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (13 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (27 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (3 يناير 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (14 يناير 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (25 يناير 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (5 فبراير 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (16 فبراير 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (26 فبراير 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (10 مارس 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (21 مارس 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (31 مارس 2015)

*رد: رائي العضوه فاطمه نور عيني في حنة ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------

